# First Time Trailer Owner.. Love My New Outback!



## Sparky642 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello all,

I hope that this is the start to a great year of camping with the family. We were offered a great spot at a private camp ground just 30 minutes from home that we could leave setup all summer. So we took the plunge and found a great deal on our first TT. I have been lurking in the forums for a couple weeks as we finalized what unit we wanted.. We fell in love with several of Keystones trailers.

We ended up with a great deal on this new 2007 Outback 31RQS Sydney Edition, the bunks are great for the kids!

Hope to learn a bunch from you all and share more in the future!
















Oh BTW we do not even have a tow vehicle yet!!







So we are at the mercy of our friends.. good thing they are good friends!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Sparky,








to Outbackers! 

Enjoy your new Sydney and Happy Camping,


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

HI, WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS and CONGRATS on the new OB











Bob


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey welcome to Outbackers the best camping group around!
Nice looking trailer by the way can't wait to see the tow vehicle!!

Good camping!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Nothing like jumping in BIG time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice to have you with us!

Nice trailer, BTW.

Mark


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome, and congrats on the new trailer!

The 31rqs is a great TT. We love ours!

--Greg


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

"It's a bute Clark, it's a bute" 
Sorry your screen name brought back some NL Xmas Vacation memories, especially when I saw that pretty new OB.

Congrats and Welcome!!

Brad


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL. SEE YA DOWN THE ROAD!!!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS







ABSOLUTELY THE BEST SITE







ENJOY YOUR NEW TRAILER.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> "It's a bute Clark, it's a bute"
> Sorry your screen name brought back some NL Xmas Vacation memories, especially when I saw that pretty new OB.


Classic movie...watch it 2-3 times a year!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to have you onboard with Outbackers. Great group of folks looking to make more friends. Glad you love your Outback.


----------

